# Linda (Mothers Little Helper)



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I found a video of Linda. She appears at 9 min. 36 seconds of this video. http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=459912#post459912


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

ound: Haha, Dave - not even close! I was sure you had the clip of the girl hysterically crying - that wasn't me either. I could never understand the hysterical crying thing. I wasn't a blonde with big hair either. But I do remember seeing the Beatles on Ed Sullivan. Soooo long ago!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah for that time, it was as big as the moon landing, the assassination of Kennedy . Every one young and old saw it.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Yep...I was a big fan.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

whimsy said:


> Yep...I was a big fan.


yeah now that I think of it., that lady looked like you possibly???


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> yeah now that I think of it., that lady looked like you possibly???


LOL...nope not me! Never saw them in person. Now, if it were a Tom Jones concert,well then that could have been me!:whoo:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Never had the thrill of seeing the Beatles in person, but I've seen Paul McCartney in Boston and Yankee Stadium. He's still amazing........love him!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I ddn't care for the Beatles back then--just a song or two. Now one of these days I will tell my Elvis story--maybe it will have to wait and be published after I die. lol


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> I ddn't care for the Beatles back then--just a song or two. Now one of these days I will tell my Elvis story--maybe it will have to wait and be published after I die. lol


Oh, don't wait Lucile! Let us hear it now! :biggrin1:

I was never an Elvis fan. I did love the Beatles when they came out, but they didn't reduce me to a screaming hysterical mess when I saw them on TV and I doubt they would have if I had ever been able to go to a concert. And then I preferred the edgier sound of the Rolling Stones. I liked a lot of the British bands.


----------

